# Which memory card



## manojkrishnaks (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello guys,
Its time to upgrade memory card for my d3100 right now i have sandisk ultra 4gb Now im looking to upgrade it to 16gb since my big leh ride is coming closer im confused which brand to go for, saw some class 10 cards in ebay .Help me out guys


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2012)

what help u want bro...u r already going right way...get sandisk ultra 16gb class 10

what advice u want???


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Apr 23, 2012)

i was confused between which brand to choose sandisk or verbatim or transcend 
how about this transcend one?Transcend Ultimate 16GB Class10 SD Card | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2012)

just ignore transend for photography purpose..get at least kingston or sandisk is best...even sony sd cards r reliable


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

how abt strontium class6...there was deal???


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

Get Sandisk Class 10 card


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't get transcend card, pathetic after-sales service. Get Sandisk Class-10


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Transcend is one of the best brand in memory card now a days, this company have life time warranty and best to use.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

San disk is best.I have used Transcend  for my mobile and even though i didn't faced any issue yet ,for DSLR its better to use san disk either Ultra or extreme.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 6, 2012)

+1 for sanDisk.
Alternative : Kingston.
Transcend service center provide poor service (Process may takes 1 months).


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2012)

I would always suggest sandisk ....get the sandisk ultra or extreme for better performance


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jun 6, 2012)

Oops month old thread got life again  sorry folks forgot to update the thread i got sandisk
extreme class 10 card  thread can be locked i think


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2012)

For what price?


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jun 6, 2012)

i got it from ebay for 1.2k with discount coupon


----------

